# Stone lake century fl



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

What a disappointment. The grass was so thick the boat ramp was covered in it. The camp ground had only a few campers. Most of the lake was covered in thick weeds. I have spent many days camping and fishing the lake but no more. The county dropped the ball on this one. At one time years ago you would be lucky to find a camping spot on the weekend.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep!! havent been there in 4-5 years now its a crying shame it use to produce some real nice bass and bream.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never not been disappointed by stone Lake, fished it many times and have yet to have a good day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In the mid-90's I caught some really nice bream at Stone Lake. It was a really nice lake back then and the campground was very popular. Hate to hear about the grass taking over. I thought this lake was stocked and managed by FWC????


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Fish walton*

Your probley right the lake most likely is managed by fwc. But you would think escambia county would have some inflence in the welfare of the lake since tax dollars are spent in the campground and surrounding areas. Steal a good campground just no one interested since you cant fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Family reunion there next weekend. It didn't look to bad this time last year. I'll check it out and write up a report


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

yes, it is too bad. Just about the entire lake is overgrown. Talked to a couple of guys this past spring up there, they had piles of lime they were putting in the lake, supposed to help the weed issues??? If it's not the weeds, it's the muck on the bottom. Never caught anything there, and not for lack of trying. I don't waste my time there anymore. Probably have better luck in a mud puddle.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

It aint been worth a flip since last time they drained it. Before then it was pretty good fishing.


----------

